# United Airlines Breaks Guitars - Roflmao



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

OK -- has nothing to do with Travel Trailers .. but pretty funny ... also -- in just four days he got over 3 Million hits on You Tube -- United Airlines can't be very happy at all about this ...

Watch the CNN clip first ... CNN's Story 

Then watch the full version ... UNITED BREAKS GUITARS VIDEO

ROFLMAO


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

As a side note - that fella can sing! Man alive - can you imagine seeing them smash your luggage then deny all responsibilty?

-CC


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

It is so hard to believe that an airline would be rough with someone's baggage. I mean, don't they usually just drop it into a bottomless pit so it disappears from the face of the earth forever?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Excellent. Gotta love the great equalizer known as the internet!

On a side note I watched a United baggage handler push my golf clubs off the unloading ramp from the plane at a height of about 4-5'. Apparently that is how she was sorting some of the bags. Push them off the ramp and let them drop on the other side, or pull them and let them drop on the same side. The lucky bags got to go to the bottom of the ramp and onto a waiting cart.

On another United trip I had just bought brand new top of the line Samsonite hard shell cases for the DW and I as replacement for the 10 year old bags we just retired. After this one flight the new bags came back looking worse than the old bags. There were corners of the new hard shell bags actually caved in. Do you have any idea how much force it takes to cave in the corner on one of these bags?!

No, of course they didn't pay for any of the damages !

I have no sympathy for United and hope the video = lost revenue for them. They will pay one way or the other.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

So if we start making videos about Outback issues, we can get stuff fixed and Gilliagan fired?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The wheel comes around.............both ways


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> So if we start making videos about Outback issues, we can get stuff fixed and Gilliagan fired?


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

tdvffjohn said:


> The wheel comes around.............both ways


No Comment


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

California Jim said:


> On another United trip I had just bought brand new top of the line Samsonite hard shell cases for the DW and I as replacement for the 10 year old bags we just retired. After this one flight the new bags came back looking worse than the old bags. There were corners of the new hard shell bags actually caved in. Do you have any idea how much force it takes to cave in the corner on one of these bags?!


I had a set of the hard shell Samsonite, and that stuff is some kinda tuff!! What did they do, take sledge hammers to it??
Like the guy in the video, my son is a guitar fanatic, and has a Les Paul in spectacular condition. Whoa be unto anyone (EVEN UNITED!) if they ever damaged his "baby".








On the other hand, I was freaked out to see how they handle luggage on/off cruise ships, as well!! Pile it as high as it will go (95% of it soft-side) and just sling the heck out of it!! 
Also, the guy has a good career ahead of him, it would seem!!








Darlene


----------

